# Repairing Cracked Eheim Canister



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I noticed my carpet was wet this morning. I thought maybe it was from some spilled water from a recent water change, but it was went under the stand as well. So I took a better look at my filter itself. No loose hoses or valves, so I disconnected everything. When I lifted it up, it was dripping from the bottom - and this is what I eventually discovered...









I'm not sure if anyone has ever ran into this issue or not. Either way, I had some Aquarium Safe Silicone Sealant.









So I 'finger-painted' a bunch on the outside and inside of the canister with a pretty heavy coat of sealant. Which doesn't look very pretty, but if it holds water, then its fine with me.









If this doesn't work, my only other option would be to find a replacement canister from Eheim or something. I would hate to have to buy a whole new filter setup seeing how the top is perfectly fine. Comments or suggestions?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I would've put something over the crack (small piece of glass) and then silicone'd around it. The fact is the base is still cracked and structurally compromised. Even if that silicone holds, the crack in the plastic could expand and then you have a real mess.

Edit: Try contacting customer service and explain. Don't say you dropped it or anything, just say it cracked for no reason and they should replace the bottom part for you.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I did a fix like that with silicone on one of my A/C 500's and it worked fine, no leaks and no troubles os of this day and that happened LONG ago. You should be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I know at big als and some other stores you can buy just the plastic housing if you want.

Id probably just try siliconing both sides to see if that works.Im not too sure if silicone will work being that it doesnt stick to platic that well.

I wonder if that chemical bonding agent for acrylic would work since this is plastic becasue if it did that would practically refuse the cracks together.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Just thought I would throw in an update for this post since the fix. The aquarium silicone has been holding up nicely, and I haven't had any leaks yet! Quick and easy fix.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Just an FYI, they sell replacement canisters on ebay for cheap.


----------

